
Epigrams on Programming (1982) - swyx
http://pu.inf.uni-tuebingen.de/users/klaeren/epigrams.html
======
andai
> Perhaps if we wrote programs from childhood on, as adults we'd be able to
> read them.

Can anyone confirm? :)

~~~
throwvid19
Nope; still can't read my own code.

~~~
andai
I've written on paper from childhood and I still can't read my own
handwriting.

I remember one time I found something I'd written in grade school and I could
barely make it out -- until suddenly the memory clicked in my brain and I
could understand every word. But only because I was associating the crude
shapes with memories of what I wrote!

It is much the same with my programs.

------
bvrmn
Yes. "You can't communicate complexity, only an awareness of it."

------
Kednicma
Perhaps the most important ones are:

> Computer Science is embarrassed by the computer.

And:

> Within a computer natural language is unnatural.

There's one more, but it might be too direct for people to accept:

> Programming is an unnatural act.

------
TwoBit
Some good statements, some wrong ones, and a bunch of gibberish.

~~~
ternaryoperator
A good summary. Nonetheless, I like this little gem: "Prolonged contact with
the computer turns mathematicians into clerks and vice versa."

------
unlivingthing
The HTTPS version of this site gives a 404.

